# Rogue - The Album **Update 28/10 - New track added**



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Some of you will have noticed I post my own music compositions on here from time to time.
I've finally gotten round to completing my first album "Eclectic Electric", which I've had engineered by a mate who is qualified in music production.
If you've been following my music threads, you'll have heard some of the tracks before.
If you liked any of them previously, you should give the new mixes a listen to see what you think of the improvements.

I've currently uploaded the tracks to my bebo.com page, which you can find here, and you can stream the tracks as full quality MP3s.
If there are any you would like to download in MP3 format, leave a message on this thread detailing the track name and I'll post a link once I upload them to my webspace.

Thanks for reading 8) 
Comments are, as ever, always welcome.

Rogue


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Rogue,

I am a picky person if it concerns music. Belgium is still one of the leading dance countries in music (clubwise) and I must say, some of these tracks are really good! These are in the genre of clubs like La Rocca (www.larocca.be)  and where I like to go to.

Get a recordlabel


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

ctgilles said:


> Hi Rogue,
> 
> I am a picky person if it concerns music. Belgium is still one of the leading dance countries in music (clubwise) and I must say, some of these tracks are really good! These are in the genre of clubs like La Rocca (www.larocca.be)  and where I like to go to.
> 
> Get a recordlabel


Thank you 8) 
Remember, if you want I can give you a link to download the mp3 of the tracks you like best.

As for record labels, this weekend sees the start of my big campaign to get "signed up".
I'm collating a list of record companies to send copies of the album off to, and see if anything comes of it.

Rogue


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'd like a link to them *ALL* please mate, so I can add them to my 'Rogue' iTunes folder. 8) [/u]


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> I'd like a link to them *ALL* please mate, so I can add them to my 'Rogue' iTunes folder. 8) [/u]


Me to please - I thought I was the only one with such a folder..........

Really love all of your stuff mate, different but good.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Congrats on getting it all done. Nice piece of work.

What benefits (apart from distribution and promotion) are you hoping to get from a record label deal?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Congrats on getting it all done. Nice piece of work.
> 
> What benefits (apart from distribution and promotion) are you hoping to get from a record label deal?


I'm really not too fussed about money, although obviously getting paid to do something you love would be great.
The biggest buzz for me would be to walk into a club and see a couple of thousand people dancing to one of my tracks (and hearing it played over a PA).
I'm easy pleased :wink:

I'm really flattered that some of you have my tracks in your iTunes, so what I'll do to show my appreciation is upload the whole album tonight (space permitting, I think I only have 50MB of webspace) and post links to the tracks in this thread.

Oh, and here's an album cover for you to use if you like, instead of my rather dated avatar 










Rogue


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

God! Your music is fantastic! I would definately have it my TT bose up to 20 odd  and dance to it on a dance floor 8)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> God! Your music is fantastic! I would definately have it my TT bose up to 20 odd  and dance to it on a dance floor 8)


Rogue ... just remember that Dotti is from Essex though :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > God! Your music is fantastic! I would definately have it my TT bose up to 20 odd  and dance to it on a dance floor 8)
> ...


So it would be in white stilettos and around her handbag then?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm afraid you can take the girl out of Essex BUT you can't take the essex out of the girl  .

Right who is up for some Rogue clubbin then? :wink: . It's like a disco in this room with the Rogue's music full blast and the disco ball from Woollies spinning round  . Kevin and Perry eat your heart out ..'All I wanna do is do it do it' !  :wink:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

That would be nobody then :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TSCN said:


> That would be nobody then :wink:


She can't hear you for the music :wink:

Rogue


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Rogue said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > That would be nobody then :wink:
> ...


They're liked in my work, been playing them for the last hour


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

slg said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > TSCN said:
> ...


Cool! 8) 
Oh, and here's the back of the cd cover for anyone who wants it.










Rogue


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rogue said:


> Cool! 8)
> Oh, and here's the back of the cd cover for anyone who wants it.


What's a "cd" ??


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Cool! 8)
> ...


Used to be a big thing, apparently :wink:

Rogue


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rogue said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


Still is in my TT  :wink: .

Tony your too old to be a 21st century man!   :wink: :-*

My 8 year old son just walked in the room (non pupil day hence why at home and not school before anybody asks why he is at home)  and said he liked this music! Does that make him have taste?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Dotti said:



> My 8 year old son just walked in the room (non pupil day hence why at home and not school before anybody asks why he is at home)  and said he liked this music! Does that make him have taste?


It does in my book 

Rogue


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> My 8 year old son just walked in the room (non pupil day hence why at home and not school before anybody asks why he is at home)  and said he liked this music! Does that make him have taste?


Hey Mr Rogue ... looks like you're going to be big in Billericay ... :roll:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

TSCN said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like a link to them *ALL* please mate, so I can add them to my 'Rogue' iTunes folder. 8) [/u]
> ...


This makes 3 fella... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

thejepster said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Make that 4 :roll:

Nice one Rogue - some excellent stuff.

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Can I have your autograph please


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, that's all 8 tracks finally uploaded.
Here are the links as promised:

Track 1 - Promise - 5.31MB

Track 2 - Discord - 5.58MB

Track 3 - Move Your Body - 4.29MB

Track 4 - Burnin' 4 U - 4.57MB

Track 5 - Complex - 4.04MB

Track 6 - Run 2U - 4.46MB

Track 7 - Movin' - 5.11MB

Track 8 - Conspiracy Theory - 7.17MB

You might also like to check out the bebo page of the guy who engineered my album for me.
He's only uploaded one track and one video so far, but he's working on uploading his whole back catalogue, and he's written some fantastic tracks. He does Trip Hop and down-tempo stuff as well as dance music.

Check out db PLC here

We're also going to be doing some collaborations together, so I'll keep you posted on those too.

Enjoy!

Rogue


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thank you sir, downloaded, added to my itunes, and now also ready to go into my new car! 8)


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> Thank you sir, downloaded, added to my itunes, and now also ready to go into my new car! 8)


How did you download them though? I can only get them to play through quicktime


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

slg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you sir, downloaded, added to my itunes, and now also ready to go into my new car! 8)
> ...


I could have left clicked on each link and selected 'download linked file', but in this case I left cliked on each link and then selected 'Add to iTunes'.... but then again I do have a Mac, so that helps! 

You need to lft click and 'save taget as' on windows (i think?).


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Thanks

Thanks to Rogue aswell. 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Cheers Rogue - tracks now ready for the car 

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Impressive stuff, Rogue. 

My fave is probably track 2, although I like what you've done with 'Run to You' as well.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


kmp, I do use a Mac but use the track-pad of my iBook, so I don't have left click as such.

How do I go about transferring these tracks straight to my iTunes?

TIA


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


You do have a left click.... you have just not discovered it yet (or RTFM!). 'Left click' on a Mac is ctrlKey+Click (on mouse or trackpad).


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks Rogue - downloaded and added to the library.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Firstly, unless Apple have changed things recently, their computers don't come with AFM!

Secondly, it's not 'Apple key+Click', it's actually ctrl key+click! :wink:

Finally, IIRC, in the not too distant past, a certain forum member wasn't aware of how you 'delete' on a Mac. :wink: In fact, here's the very thread. :wink:

Oh, and thanks for the reply. :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Just a quick update to say I've added another song to my bebo page.
It's my re-edit of Automatic, by The Pointer Sisters.

I'm also nearly finished a deep house track, and am doing some collaborations with db PLC (the guy who engineered my album).

http://DNA227.bebo.com

Cheers,
Rogue


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It's playing right now.

Maybe I will MAKE time to get to grips with Reason :wink:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> It's playing right now.
> 
> ...


You're very welcome.
Give me a shout if you need a hand with Reason.

Rogue


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Here's my re-edit of Automatic by The Pointer Sisters, now available for download:

Automatic - 5.31MB

I should have another track finished within the next day or two.

Rogue


----------

